# Greek Licensing



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

Hello! I was asked today to print some shirts for a local Sorority. But when I was doing some research, I read about the licensing needed to do GREEK products.

Anyone know more about this? I found this link: Greek Licensing
but was wondering if anyone could give more information about this.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

If they are listed on that website, then you can not print the shirts without being licensed. Individual chapters can not give special licensing permissions. 


If they are indeed a local organization (like only one or two chapters) or a smaller organization, they may not have such strict licensing agreements and you may be able to print them.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Also, let me add:

If they are coming to you, they probably don't care about the licensing and unless someone else decides to try and start trouble for you, it probably won't be a big deal and I'd go a head and print the shirts.


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

their offices are in NY that is why I posted, since I thought they were closed. But I found out that they have another office right by my house and this is what I found out if anyone wants to know. 

Pretty much all the sororities and fraternities have banned together to protect their names and control what is being distributed with their names on it. Once accepted, the royalty fee is 8.5% and is collected quarterly. And they do require that you have product liability insurance for at least one mil!

But IF we want to put the name of the school the SORORITY/FRATERNITY is at, have to jump through another hoop with that school.... sigh, everyone gets a piece of the pie! Hope this helps!


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

mardiv said:


> *their offices are in NY that is why I posted, since I thought they were closed. But I found out that they have another office right by my house *and this is what I found out if anyone wants to know.
> 
> Pretty much all the sororities and fraternities have banned together to protect their names and control what is being distributed with their names on it. Once accepted, the royalty fee is 8.5% and is collected quarterly. And they do require that you have product liability insurance for at least one mil!
> 
> But IF we want to put the name of the school the SORORITY/FRATERNITY is at, have to jump through another hoop with that school.... sigh, everyone gets a piece of the pie! Hope this helps!


Who has an office in NY? Seems to me that you answered your own question.

Not "all" the fraternities and sororities. You usually only run into this problem with the larger organizations. Many schools have smaller organization that are not apart of the Greek licensing program. 

Be advised, that Affinity Marketing can ask to look at your books any time they want to.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

BTW, 
<==="Greek" and works with many student organizations.


----------



## atlantatees (Sep 24, 2008)

i print everything customers bring. if they sell it its on them


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

atlantatees said:


> i print everything customers bring. if they sell it its on them


Yea well, good luck to you on that. I think you're playing with fire there.


----------

